# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  La verdad del trasvase del Ebro...

## F. Lázaro

Acabo de encontrar un documento en que se esclarifican punto por punto los costes estimados reales del hipotético Trasvase del Ebro.

Para verlo mejor, he pasado los datos a Excel y creado una tabla mucho más clara que la que viene en el documento:


Fuente: http://www.chguadalquivir.es/export/...asvaseEbro.pdf

En el documento están expuestos todos los datos justificativos de los cálculos... no los he puesto aquí porque el hilo sería enorme.

En resumen, el costo del agua del Trasvase del Ebro costaría 0,912 /m3 si la inversión ha de amortizarse a 25 años. 

*Ese coste es prácticamente el triple del coste estimado del m3 de agua desalada.*

Sinceramente, y viendo esos datos... pretender construir semejante trasvase me parece una barbaridad.

----------

Luján (31-ene-2014),NoRegistrado (31-ene-2014),termopar (13-mar-2015),Varanya (04-feb-2014)

----------


## Luján

Y no lo dice cualquier agencia extraña o una asociación ecologista, lo dice el mismísimo Papá Estado.

A algunos tendría que entrarle esto bien en la cabeza.

Y ahora.... ¿Por qué no hacen uno igual para el del Tajo?

----------


## perdiguera

¿Habéis leído en profundidad el artículo?

----------


## NoRegistrado

Tengo grabados en la cabeza los datos reales del coste frente a los que presentaron para justificar esa obra a grandes rasgos, ya que no soy yo el que lo sufrió.
 Y también tengo grabado a fuego los intentos de defenestrar a los técnicos que no quisieron firmar las cifras falsas y lo mal que lo pasaron en su momento debido a las presiones de Cañete y sus compañeros de gabinete, porque lo he tenido en casa. A algunos se los cargaron directamente, por ser honestos.
 Me dan lástima los estómagos agradecidos que sí firmaron con la promesa de buenos puestos y con otras compensaciones del tipo de las que se está investigando ahora el juez Ruz.
 Lo peor es que Cañete sigue empeñado. Lo que no entiendo de su pensamiento es como quiere revivir el proyecto de nuevo, sabiendo que la obra será ahora aún más cara, que el coste real es mayor que la desalación, y que las desaladoras están hechas y paralizadas por motivos de venganza política. Es decir, pretende que los españoles paguemos una obra como el trasvase del Ebro, que no amorticemos los gastos de las desaladoras, y subvencionar el coste del m3 en el nuevo trasvase.
Cualquiera de mis nietos, si le planteas el caso te diría: usa las desaladoras, en el peor de los casos subvenciona el m3 igual que en el desvío del Tajo, y así te ahorras la faraónica obra del trasvase del Ebro.
Blanco y en botella.
 Además, hay que sumar el conflicto social que crearía innecesariamente. Esperaba que Cañete fuera más inteligente y no se empecinara, pero mi firma lo explica todo.
 A ver si les entra de una vez en la cabezota.

Y eso que estamos dejando de lado el asunto del delta, del estado en que quedarían Mequinenza/Ribarroja y los embalses de cabecera que los regularían, el caudal y cauce del río, etc..., que de esas cosas no se habla, pero que hay que tenerlas muy en cuenta.
 Buen trabajo y resumen F.Lázaro.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## madrileño

> ¿Habéis leído en profundidad el artículo?


¿Habeis comprobado que empíricamente que todos esos datos son reales?

Quiero que el Tajo, el Ebro, el Duero y el Amazonas desemboquen en Guardamar. Y a los demás que les den...

----------


## termopar

Bueno, la ampliación del pantano de yesa ya ha pasado de 100 a 400 millones de euros. Esto también se tiene en cuenta en los costes?

----------


## NoRegistrado

Si se tuvieran en cuenta, ni se planteaban los proyectos faraónicos insostenibles. Ojo, no confundir con los sostenibles.

 Hoy me he dado cuenta que los del Comité de Grandes Presas están haciendo una campaña brutal para embalsar la mayor parte del Ebro.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

